# kubuntu sur macbook pro



## damien447 (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai crée une partition dans assistance bootcamp, et au moment ou le logiciel demande d'insérer le cd avec l'iso de kubuntu dessus il ne le reconnait pas, pour lui il n'y a pas de CD alors que mac le reconnait bien.

Comment faire??


----------



## daffyb (11 Septembre 2011)

tu as gravé l'iso sur le disque ou le contenu de l'iso sur le cd ? parce que c'est pas pareil hein ?


----------



## damien447 (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui j'ai l'iso sur le cd. il est bootable. Je peux meme le botter depuis la partition de windows 7 mais j'aimerais bien me crée une autre partition avec kubuntu dessus. et j'y arrive pas.


----------



## daffyb (11 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas compris tout ce que tu cherches à faire, mais bon...
Et en pressant la touche alt au démarrage, arrives tu à booter sur le disque ?
Sinon, il faut peut être regarder du coté de refit


----------



## damien447 (12 Septembre 2011)

J'aimerais avoir un triple boot. J'ai deja fan un double avec windows 7 grâce a booot camp. Mais Apres je sais pas comment faire pour faire le troisième boot. Je sais passe que sais refit et comment faire?


----------

